
The New 10-Year Vesting Schedule - genieyclo
https://zachholman.com/posts/the-new-10-year-vesting-schedule?sr_share=facebook
======
a3n
> This is a top VC and luminary advocating for the position that people who
> end up wanting to make some money on the stock that they’ve worked hard to
> vest are disloyal.

Loyal or disloyal to what? It's a job, and there's a compensation package.

